# character statutory declaration for 189 invite



## Sharma.amit23 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi All,

My CO have asked me to provide the "character statutory declaration" as i am unable to provide the PCC from saudi Arabia. I worked there fro 1.5 years on business visa(multiple entry).

I left the country two years back with all the exp letter and necessary exit stamps(forwarded the same to CO). With this, he has asked me to provide the below

Police clearance certificates

* Please provide the final exit document that you should have received upon departure.

Please also complete a character statutory declaration.

Recently, i moved to muscat(from india after filling my application) for another opportunity. Out here i do not see any Australian embassy to help me with this document. Can anyone help me the entire procedure to attain this document. My main concern is who can verify this /Forms/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf in muscat? In worst case, let me know in India(might need to fly to india)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

You may find a notary public in Muscat, or drive to Dubai and do it at the consulate in Dubai !


----------



## Sharma.amit23 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response.

This means a simple notary will do!! 
For example: a judge or civil servant will be able to simply attest it.

But as per the link 
.ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarationsignatorylist.aspx

If you are currently overseas, you may be able find someone who is an authorised witness at your nearest Australian Embassy, high commission or consulate. For more information, including contact details, visit the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade website or the Smartraveller.gov.au websites. Please note that engaging an authorised witness overseas may attract a fee under the Consular Fees Act 1955.

Please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sharma.amit23 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> This means a simple notary will do!!
> For example: a judge or civil servant will be able to simply attest it.
> ...


A person approved as a notary public in your current country of residence is OK


----------



## Q20 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sharma.amit23 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> This means a simple notary will do!!
> For example: a judge or civil servant will be able to simply attest it.
> ...



Hi.. Can you please update on your status.. from whom you got your form attested? did your CO accepted normal notary attestation?

Thanks..


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Q20 said:


> Hi.. Can you please update on your status.. from whom you got your form attested? did your CO accepted normal notary attestation?
> 
> Thanks..


Asak,

Even my wife lived in KSA and she doesn't have PCC. 
We were informed to get the character statutory declaration by the CO.

Did you get the declaration documents notarized in Pakistan else let me know what was accepted by the CO ?


Thanks


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

I am in a similar situation where CO has asked me to submit the declaration as we are unable to provide PCC for Libya for my husband.

Can anyone guide me of the process?


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

sameen said:


> I am in a similar situation where CO has asked me to submit the declaration as we are unable to provide PCC for Libya for my husband.
> 
> Can anyone guide me of the process?


Hi Sameen,

All you need to do is the following

a) Download the character declaration form
https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf

b) Search for an Australian consulate near you, get an appointment with them.

c) Take your identification details like passport/license along with you.

d) Let them sign the document and put their phone number.

e) You will be charged 70$AUD

My experience,
They had put a seal from the Australian consulate
She was a consul general
She had signed it.

HTH, pray for me and all the best with grant.
/Syed


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your response.

May you get the grant as soon as possible.



staokeer said:


> Hi Sameen,
> 
> All you need to do is the following
> 
> ...


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

sameen said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> May you get the grant as soon as possible.


I already got the grant


----------



## maahiraan (Dec 21, 2017)

staokeer said:


> I already got the grant


Hi staokeer,

Quick question.

how long did it take you to get the grant when you signed the Statutory Declaration, 

could you please mention a timeline wise..


Thank you .


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

maahiraan said:


> Hi staokeer,
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Sent the letter in March and got my grant in October end.


/Syed


----------



## maahiraan (Dec 21, 2017)

staokeer said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sent the letter in March and got my grant in October end.
> 
> ...


Usual statutory declaration is signed with Immigration officer at the embassy where you are .

thats what i have done , so didn't you signed you statutory declaration with Immigration officer attended as well at the embassy.


What do you mean you sent it . ?


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

maahiraan said:


> Usual statutory declaration is signed with Immigration officer at the embassy where you are .
> 
> thats what i have done , so didn't you signed you statutory declaration with Immigration officer attended as well at the embassy.
> 
> ...


When I said I sent it in March, I meant that I got the letter signed by the consul general and uploaded in the immi tool the same day.

/Syed


----------



## maahiraan (Dec 21, 2017)

staokeer said:


> When I said I sent it in March, I meant that I got the letter signed by the consul general and uploaded in the immi tool the same day.
> 
> /Syed


Ok I understand thank you.

were you visa 309 , or other Visa type.


----------

